# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Do you discontinue creatine before contest?

## brjrj0000

How long before a bodybuilding contest should you stop taking creatine? Or do you run it all the way through the show?

----------


## Metalject

I would discontinue it a few weeks before your show.

----------


## BG

Yes at least. I would drop it around 4-5 weeks out so you can gauge your BF properly while holding the least amount of water.

----------


## hankdiesel

I run it the whole way through without any water issues. It's just pwo and it keeps my muscles full. I've never noticed any sub q water from it.

----------


## JAY_WD

> I run it the whole way through without any water issues. It's just pwo and it keeps my muscles full. I've never noticed any sub q water from it.


CAn you please share what brand you are using??

----------


## BG

How do you take it when you dehydrate?

----------


## hankdiesel

> CAn you please share what brand you are using??


I think last time it was prosource. It's all the same to me, creatine monohydrate.

----------


## BG

> How do you take it when you dehydrate?


Any answer? I start dehydrating 5-7 days out, no way I would drink enough water in one sitting to take creatine?

----------


## Armykid93

> CAn you please share what brand you are using??


The brand won't matter...creatine is creatine

----------


## hankdiesel

> Any answer? I start dehydrating 5-7 days out, no way I would drink enough water in one sitting to take creatine?


I do things different bro. I pound water all the way up to around 5pm Friday night. Then after that just little sips as needed. IMO tapering doesn't work because your body recognizes what's going on and winds up storing water. I also lift weights on Friday and have a nice big carb drink right after. Like I said, I do just about everything different from what everybody else dose. It's been working...
I've been winning :Smilie:

----------


## Metalject

> I do things different bro. I pound water all the way up to around 5pm Friday night. Then after that just little sips as needed. IMO tapering doesn't work because your body recognizes what's going on and winds up storing water. I also lift weights on Friday and have a nice big carb drink right after. Like I said, I do just about everything different from what everybody else dose. It's been working...
> I've been winning


I agree with you on the way you're doing your water big time!

----------


## kelkel

> I do things different bro. I pound water all the way up to around 5pm Friday night. Then after that just little sips as needed. IMO tapering doesn't work because your body recognizes what's going on and winds up storing water. I also lift weights on Friday and have a nice big carb drink right after. Like I said, I do just about everything different from what everybody else dose. It's been working...
> *I've been winning*


Nice.

----------


## BG

> I do things different bro. I pound water all the way up to around 5pm Friday night. Then after that just little sips as needed. IMO tapering doesn't work because your body recognizes what's going on and winds up storing water. I also lift weights on Friday and have a nice big carb drink right after. Like I said, I do just about everything different from what everybody else dose. It's been working...
> I've been winning


Yes I agree about the body recognizing whats going on but I keep doing cardio until the day before and usually use a suit the last couple of sessions to get the last bit of water out. I understand that works for you, you have your prep down but I dont see it working for a new comer, but thats only my opinion. Congrats on winning, nothing better, keep it up !

----------


## Bossman

Everyone is different. Some have a more difficult time drying out then others. You can't say "you must cut creatine" or you "must anything". You have to try different things to see what works for you. 

I drink freely right up until the night before the show. The last couple of competitions I've used injectable lasix the morning of the show and really liked how I responded and felt. I do think drying out the week of the show is risky. Awful hard to carb up on low water. If you're not carbing up, you're missing out IMO.

----------


## hankdiesel

> Yes I agree about the body recognizing whats going on but I keep doing cardio until the day before and usually use a suit the last couple of sessions to get the last bit of water out. I understand that works for you, you have your prep down but I dont see it working for a new comer, but thats only my opinion. Congrats on winning, nothing better, keep it up !


"I don't see it working for a new comer..." You don't see what working?

----------

